# My first tutorial for a neutral pink look (link)



## Padmita (Nov 12, 2005)

This was the first tutorial I did, it was for a german beauty forum but don't worry, this is the translated version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! It was for a look I've never posted here, but I thought anyway it might be useful to someone else perhaps...

It is located here: 

http://www.makeupalley.com/user/notepad/LadySpike/

Please tell me if it works. The link is all right, but my PC sometimes just shows a blank page and I have to give it another click until it loads properly...


----------



## Bianca (Nov 12, 2005)

That looks great! Thank you very much!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh Thats Great! Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Nov 17, 2005)

looks great


----------



## superzosh (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the tutorial! It's very helpful =)


----------



## user3 (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice job!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Wow That Look Is So Ethereal And Gorgeous On You.  You Look Like Kate Winslet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## irmati (Nov 25, 2005)

It looks very good on you. Excellent choice!


----------



## AppleLolaX (Nov 25, 2005)

The last picture reminds me of Keira Knightly! 
Very pretty.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Dec 4, 2005)

the outcome looks stunning!..u look like a moviestar


----------



## danzergirl22 (Jun 16, 2006)

it looks amazing! thank you!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 16, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Miss World (Jun 18, 2006)

very nice ^_^ I like how clean and fresh it looks


----------



## Sanne (Jun 18, 2006)

damn you're gorgeous!! thanks so much for this tutorial!!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 20, 2006)

You look stunning! So pretty. Thanks!


----------

